# Dura-Ace 10 speed. initial impressions



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Dura-Ace 10 speed. UPDATE AFTER 2K MILES*

Yesterday was my first ride on Dura-Ace 10 speed and I figured I'd post a couple comments on the boards. I'm coming directly from DA9. I used DA9 as a benchmark to judge the new group.

Set up was pretty simple. Other than making sure the left crank is installed properly there's no real difference in set-up to DA9. Getting the shifting quiet and accurate takes quite a bit of adjustment. Everything has to be alligned PERFECTLY to work without a hitch.

The shifters are a pleasure. Very light action and a confident 'click' in shifting is plus. I love the cradle of the new shifters but that seems to be a personal preference thing, much like saddles. Again, proper set up of the derailleurs and cable tension are necessary to ensure good shifting.

The brakes are phenomenal. They work very well. They also center better than DA9 or Ultegra 9. Nuff said there.

the crankset is a little finicky in the set up. You HAVE to make sure after you pre-load with the center bolt that you tighten both crank arm bolts a little at a time, taking turns between bolts. You've all heard the horror stories about improperly installed crankarms. Anyway, the bearings run smooth although the spin is a bit tight. This should loosen up over time. Overall, a very well shifting and stiff set up. I think it's the biggest improvement over DA9 (second to the shifters, perhaps)

Both derailleurs seem fine and offer no complaints from me. The front derailleur seems to be the real gem betwen the two. I see where they beefed up the pivot point on the rear derailleur. Hopefully that contributes to crisp shifting. Properly set up, it shifts much faster and easier than DA9. 

I really can't comment much on the chain and cassette. Thinner chain..... one extra gear. I like getting my 16 back. It's perhaps not as quiet as DA9 but shifts just as nice.

Summary(after 90 miles). Excellent overall quality and appearance. Time will tell if the improvements I've seen in shifting, ergonomics, brake function and bottom bracket area stiffness will pan out over the long haul. A common theme has been the finicky nature of setting up the drivetrain. The extra gear really did a number on the tollerences and a lot of attention must be made to ensure proper shifting. Nothing is more annoying than ghost shifting!!

Later


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*2k mile update on Dura Ace 10... secondary impressions*

Well, it's been around two months since I originally posted my impressions of my then brand new Dura Ace 10 speed group. At this point, I'd like to give a little update on it's performance since then. 

The shifters are exactly how I believed them to be. Comfortable in my hands with accurate, crisp shifing and good leverage for breaking. The new design allows me to stretch out a bit and use the top portion of the shifters as 'nobs' much like bar ends. Great for climbing and long straight patches of road when your back is tired of the drops. Ten out of ten.

Echoing my initial sentement, the brakes ARE phenomenal! Never a squeak. They modulate and feather just like you'd want them to. The pad compound is a bit lacking still. I much prefer the feel of Kool Stop pads. Nine out of ten.

The crankset is 'set it and forget it'. Get those pinch bolts on the non-drive side tightened properly and your all done. Finished. Over. No problems with the bearings and it's the most quiet crank/bb set up I've ever ridden on. They say the looks of the cranks grow on you over time. Only if I was blind. For that reason alone.. nine out of ten.

The true gem of the group is the front derailleur. Nobody seems to spend much time discussing the importance of the front derailleur within a group but I for one appreciate the increase in shifting ease. This coupled with perhaps improved shifting ramps on the cranks offer almost effortless big to little to big.


The rear derailleur? I dunno. I mangled it after a week. I didn't install the chain PERFECTLY like the directions say and paid the price. Almost toasted my frame but luckily was able to bend it back. Lets see. Shimano scrambled to produce the 7801 chain to replace the 7800. Seems to me they should have worked out the problems in R and D and not left me as the guinnea pig. I guess I'm just bitter. I installed the 7801 chain EXACTLY as the instructions suggested and have had no problems.

The verdict after 2k miles? Aside from the chain mishap I give the group an 8.5 out of 10. It really is good stuff. Worth the $$? I dunno. There's some good deals out there. There's also Ultegra 10.

Have fun............enjoy your ride!!


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

So what is the difference between the 7800 and the 7801 chains? 

I heard that there was problems with the 7800 coming apart?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

mr meow meow said:


> ...The rear derailleur? I dunno. I mangled it after a week. I didn't install the chain PERFECTLY like the directions say and paid the price. Almost toasted my frame but luckily was able to bend it back. Lets see. Shimano scrambled to produce the 7801 chain to replace the 7800. Seems to me they should have worked out the problems in R and D and not left me as the guinnea pig. I guess I'm just bitter. I installed the 7801 chain EXACTLY as the instructions suggested and have had no problems.


Seems like I remember a stick took out your RD. This sounds like you are blaming it on a defective chain???? - TF


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Very Good Memory!*



TurboTurtle said:


> Seems like I remember a stick took out your RD. This sounds like you are blaming it on a defective chain???? - TF


And you're right. I did initially blame it on the stick because I never had a problem with a chain before. But upon closer inspection, I noticed that the pin I used to install the chain never quite took and almost did the same thing to my bike again after throwing on the DA9 rear derailleur. So I think the stick was the catalyst but the bad pin connection was the true cause. I blamed myself for a poor installation job. But when I heard other people had the same problem and they redesigned the chain I got a bit suspicious. 

In any event. Don't know nothin' about the DA10 rear


----------

